# Como usar audio como entrada de un plc??



## kishoportobelo (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
lo que pasa es que quiero hacer un proyecto de plc el cual es un ecualizador con agua.
pero no se como ingresar senales de audio a mi plc me comentaron que con filtors pasa bandas los cuales si se utilizar pero no sabria como obtener la senal de mi sistema de sonido.

aqui esta una muestra de lo que quiero hacer 
http://laguaridageek.blogspot.mx/2011/12/bocina-con-ecualizador-de-agua.html
de antemano agradesco su respuesta.


----------



## MGustavo (Sep 21, 2012)

Un PLC? lo querés hacer a gran escala?? ahí en el video todos los chorros de agua salen al mismo tiempo, no diferencia por frecuencias (es decir, un chorro de agua para bajos, otro para medios, otro para altos, etc). 

Se me ocurriría usar un vúmetro con alguna valvulita comandada por tensión.. y si no, según a que nivel nos da el vúmetro abrimos un tiempo X la válvula.

Comenta después que se te ocurre. Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 21, 2012)

A ver, vamos de nuevo.

Querés hacer un baflecito, que tenga el parlante, y arriba un vúmetro con agua de color?

Parece complicado...un PLC es un sistema grande, y muy caro, yo lo haría con un microcontrolador, y como te dijeron valvulitas o motorcitos con hélices.


----------



## kishoportobelo (Sep 23, 2012)

jejejejeje es cierto se me olvido mencionar que mi equipo y yo queremos hacerlo a escala mas grande para dejarlo en la escuela!
solo que no se como sacar las senales de un sistema de sonido??
para hacer mis filtros!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2012)

Las señales?

El audio es una señal...compuesta de miles de frecuencias y armónicos...

Para eso se hacern los filtros...que podés hacer tantos como frecuencias individuales quieras...

Una vez que tenés los filtros...con cada salida de cada filtro elegís qué hacer


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Soy de la opinión de DJ DRACO. Esta aplicación que quieres hacer, con un PLC... buf, no me lo imagino funcionando.

Yo utilizaría una entrada analógica de un microcontrolador. Metería ahí la señal "a pelo" (con sus debidos componentes para no cargarte la entrada), la analizaría por software y gobernaría las salidas que te interesen para abrir y cerrar válvulas, por supuesto también con sus circuitos de aislamiento. Procuraría evitar los relés de bobina y los pondría de estado sólido.

Los PLC que yo conozco suelen llevar pequeños relecitos a la salida, con los que accionas relés externos más grandes. Para aplicaciones industriales van muy bien, pero para visualizar música... yo, la verdad, no lo veo.


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Otro inconveniente que le veo es que las salidas a rele no son rapidas como para hacer lo que queres. Si fueran salidas a transistor...

Pero me parece algo un poco atravesado para hacer con un PLC. Tambien podes agarrar al PLC y usarlo de pisapapeles... pero no fue pensado para eso. Mas interesante seria hacer una maqueta de un proceso industrial, de una grua, de una cinta de produccion, de un robotito... miles de cosas interesantes que podes hacer con un PLC y para las cuales fue pensado originalmente.


----------

